# Fiat service. Arnold Clark Sighthill Edinburgh. Updated 0204



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just had my Hymer's first engine service carried out at the above for the princely sum of £250 to keep the warranty in place.

When I got home I noticed the bonnet was'nt properly latched so I thought I better have a closer look.

Rocker box & front of engine splattered with oil. Oil runs down front of engine & starter motor also dripping with engine oil.

High oil level warning on dash display IE engines been overfilled.

Hoses unclipped from their positions in engine bay. 

A black plastic cover wedged down the front of the slam panel. Transpires this was covering the positive terminal & the main bus-bar on the vehicle battery. It was purely luck that had prevented this dropping out of the engine bay.

Windscreen washer fluid had'nt been topped up. No big deal, but all the fluids should be checked. What else has'nt been looked at.

The handbrake engages at eight clicks, exactly the same place as it did before servicing. 

Oily footprints on the over-carpets.

& lastly there was a distictly smelly atmosphere in the habitation area. I dont think anyone had been smoking in there but there was a distict odour of stale ****.

To say I'm hacked off would be to put it mildly. Watch this space for AC's response.

Any thoughts.

Dave.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds about right for that organisation. 
Had cars serviced by them and found loads of things not done but charged for. 
Would not use them again. Fortunately have a good garage closer to home.
Martin.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi dave,
i remember the post you put up concerning arnie and where to get serviced. i said at that time you were brave to consider it :roll: hope you get sorted, but with dealing with other supposedly premium makes and their manager wouldn't hold out much hope.

cheers
simon


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Arnold Shark strikes again. Would not urinate on that man if he combusted so to speak.

You are between a rock and a hard place out your way for Fiat commercial servicing though.

Give em hell and get compensation from them, bet your invoice show a quid for screenwash though it was not topped up. Trading standards springs to mind.
Our local Iveco dealership in the west does Fiat Commercials, does AM Phillip in Broxburn not do them as well?

There was a site arnoldsucks.com where people posted rather honest reviews, but it now shows, ahem, something else shall we say!!!!!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Some more good news.

After Googling "Arnold Clark" It appeared I was not alone. It looked like time to check & see if they'd acctually changed my air filter. Well I suppose you already know the answer....It's not been changed. The dirty one's still in there. The diesel filter sits behind the airfilter enclosure & cant be accessed unless the lid for the AF is removed, which clearly it has'nt been. I've been billed £41.41 for filters that have'nt been fitted. 

Now I'm really annoyed.

Photo's to follow soon.

Dave.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Photo's of "new" air filter & access to diesel filter which looks like it's the old one too. Airfilter enclosure shown with lid & filter removed showing access into diesel filter.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I would complain to trading standards or OFT thats ridiculous but sadly par for course allegedly for them!! Rip off merchants as you have found out!!


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

gm6vxb - I'm in NE Aberdeen (near Banchory). Any chance of telling me who does your servicing as I currently take the van down to NW England (HymerUK would you believe, but I'm very pleased with them, just a bit far to go each time)!

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Greggy (Nov 13, 2007)

Not just bad luck, criminal. Like carolgavin I'd give Trading Standards a call, I found them really helpful with a car related problem some years back.

Re the warranty, I thought you could now take your vehicle to any garage as long as service schedule and genuine parts thing was adhered to? 

Also for the future, you may have seen a list of garages in on of the camper mags who are able to accept larger vans in their workshops, I know there's one out here in Bathgate.

Cheers, 

Greg.


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Dave

Just so that you are aware you do NOT have to use a franchised garage to carry out your service work as it will not infringe your warranty rights.

European block exemptions have declared that it is a restrictive trade practise. As long as the garage carries out the service according to the manufacturers service schedule and uses parts of equivalent quality, IT WILL NOT EFFECT YOUR WARRANTY.

The law has changed which originally stated that only original equipment parts had could be used, that has now changed to parts of equivalent quality.

If a franchised dealer tells you that your warranty rights will be affected by using a non-franchised garage, ask for it in writing.

As for the garage that carried out the service, the first action I would suggest is you contact the garage direct and discuss the matter to see if you can resolve the situation. If you are unable to resolve the matter see if they belong to a recognised trade organisation such as the Retail Motor Industry and make your complaint to them. They all have an independent arbitration service that has no cost to you and the decision is binding on both parties. 

In my experience they are fair and reasonable with the arbitration and do not have any biased to the repairing garage.

Steve


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Greggy,
Is that Waverley Street Garage in Bathgate and if so have you used them? I was going to go to Arnold Clark, Uphall for my first service but after reading this I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*servicing*

Hi Dave,sorry to hear about your problems with A.C. Our van was in A.C. in Dundee last week to have two recalls done and the four piece's of A.B.S. covers fitted.All was done to my satisfaction and the van was left clean and tidy.Not tried them for servicing though.
There was a reccomendation in the MA.M.M. recently saying that the bus company Strathtay Scottish in Arbroath did work at a reasonable cost.
I telephoned them to ask how much it would be to adjust my handbrake and was told about £45-£60 as my van is a tag axle model which compared very well against A.C. of £100 + approx
Dave wish you luck with trading standards,stick to your guns you know that you are right.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

£240 Iwas quoted by Arnold Clark for first service for my Bessacarr E425 X250 2.2l (2300 miles on the clock). £180 for "low mileage" service.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Arnold Clark has a website which is very busy with customers who have had very poor service. It is maily people with cars.

Best of luck after looking at the web site you will need it.

It is disgusting this type of service please let us know how you get on with them.

As our van is due for its first service soon I am now worried.



Richard...


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi All,

I use a company called E.M.D.(Engine Management Diagnostics) for my servicing, A guy called Joe Chambers. He has a full mobile servicing unit and comes to my place to service all my cars and Motorhome, i run a driving school and would never let any of the so called bigger garages near my cars never mind motorhome. I recently had a service on the motorhome and it was less than £200 and can honestly say i have don't have any complaints on any aspect of the work done as all parts fitted are either manufacturer or equivalent so there are no warranty issues.
His contact details are as follows.

mobile - 07828 147 569
email - [email protected]

Regards

William


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

hi davesport i got caught with a/c last year 5000 mls on clock tried to charge for full service until i pointed out the wording in the handbook which says you only require a low mileage service up until i think 12000 which is what they did ? but they got me for a new set of wiper blades £16 so i will not be going anywhere near them this year i am going to go through to Falkirk to the garage that fitted my tow bar and fittings for an a/frame on my smart car brilliant service plus the staff i dealt with john is also a m/homer MTHAuto 01324-633-676 JAKS :lol: :lol:


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

The garage should show you the used items they have replaced, such as filters etc. You could also put sellotape, well hidden, over outer covers which would have to be broken if they fitted new components.


----------



## 89099 (May 13, 2005)

We have used Arnold Clark in Uphall for our last three services on our Fiat and they have been very efficient and courteous . Friends of ours also use them and have had no complaints . Knowepark Caravans also use them to do their engine servicing .


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hi davesport,

I really don't know how they get away with it! :evil: 

We had lucky escape few years back as we were looking at a car they had for sale, but when doing research on the web we came across arnold clarke sucks.com and decided to give them a miss. 

They ought to be featured on watchdog.
Pepandspice.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

OK, thanks for all the support. I have'nt had time to tackle this yet as I've been in Mull for the last week. The weather over there has been unbelievably good if a little blustery at times. The wildlife over there is simply stunning. Stags, otters, Lizards & I'm sick of looking at Golden eagles  I did call to register my concerns after the service & was assured it would be passed to the service manager. However they've not been in contact yet. I'll be trying to get a meeting on Monday with the Branch Manager. Watch this space.

Dave.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I called the general manager of AC Sighthill this morning. The GM obviously gave me the company line, not good enough etc, took full note of all the issues & went to get the service manager. 

He's just called & they're coming out to the house to re-do the full service in my driveway in front of me. Next service if I choose to go back is on the house. 

Constructive comments invited.

Dave.


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

Seems a good outcome. If a company gets it wrong and promises to put it right, you can't ask any more. Plus a free service next time round, which they are honour bound to do properly.

Well done.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

get the offer in writing :lol: 
simon


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Dave,
Just watch if they are servicing on your drive if it is paved / monoblocked - old diesel oil and paving = stains, plus enviromental issues should a spillage go down the drain from your property. 

Plus jacking up may damage your driveway, assuming they do this - which they should to check brake linings etc. 

I am a mechanic but I still put the van into a garage if it needs lifted, mainly due to having experiance in the above problems!!!!!!! Cars on driveway OK, vans over 2.8t are just to heavy in my experiance.

Sounds like a good offer if it comes off but personally I would go to the garage and watch them at their premises - if they give you grief about not being allowed into the workshop etc then if they are an MOT station it is bull as they must have a viewing area anyway. And do the same next year when it is FOC.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Well done Dave and well done AC ( if they are true to there word this time) But they should take good care of you from now on.


Richard...


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

The technician who's going to be doing the work called today. To make a long story short, the area manager overheard the conversation & asked if I could bring the van in as he wanted to be there when the work was carried out. They offered to pick it up but I've declined & will drive it in myself. 

I may be being niave, but reading between the lines it sound's like the poo has hit the fan for the bloke that carried out the original work. The full service will be carried out again after they've assessed the work carried out previously"with a view to taking disciplinary action". Everything on the service schedule will be checked. 

At no time have I let my dealings with AC become personal. Although I see the tech who carried out the work as being negligent, I've no desire to see him crucified. But I guess he's got it coming.

Not being in the motor trade I don't know how long it takes to carry out a basic service. I guess for me to do the work it would take about three hours. He wants the vehicle for four hours tomorrow. The original service took a little over 90 minutes.

More tomorrow once I get the bus back again.

Dave.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I took the van into AC's this morning for the assesment & for the vehicle to be serviced again. On returning the workshop foreman explained everything that had been carried out. 

Firstly they verified that as I had pointed out the air & diesel filters had'nt been changed. The full service was then carried out again by the workshop foreman. He was totally dismayed that this had happened. He highlighted that not only was this totally unsatisfactory from my point of view but that the parts for the job had been booked out & have disapeared into the ether. This caused some raised eybrows & your guess is as good as mine as to where the parts have gone. 

After the vehicle was handed back I drove to the garage & the workshop foreman filled the tank up with diesel. The next service is at the expense of AC & yes, I have it in writing.

I can't condem AC for the initial cock-up. That's down to the actions of one person, who by the sound of things is about to get his jotters. Not only on the grounds of the shoddy workmanship but he'll also have to explain where the parts have gone.

What I will say is that AC's branch manager & workshop manager have dealt with this matter very efficiently & quickly. They could'nt have done more. I dont think many dealerships would have gone as far to make sure I was totally happy with the remedial work. I never asked for anything else other than to have the service carried out properly. The free gratis service & diesel were offered as a gesture of goodwill & gratefully recieved.

Matter now resolved & thanks to AC for putting it right quickly & without any fuss.

Dave.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Good to hear you've had a successful outcome dave. I've decided to go with AC and the van goes into Uphall for it's first service tomorrow.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

excellent result. perhaps arnie is becoming aware of the neg feedback concerning aftersales and servicing and has done something about it - we can but hope.

simon


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

citroennut said:


> excellent result. perhaps arnie is becoming aware of the neg feedback concerning aftersales and servicing and has done something about it - we can but hope.
> 
> simon


Or perhaps not. We bought a Ford Streetka from them about two months ago with a promise of a full service. On Friday we developed a major oil leak which turned out to be a rotten oil filter with a marble sized hole.
It would seem therefore that an Arnold Clark service does not involve actually changing an oil filter and oil.
Our Streetka is a '55 with 20k on the clock and I suspect it was an original filter. I'll be sending them the bill for the replacement and inviting them to reimburse me.

Bob


----------

